

Why aren't young programmers interested in mainframes? - Alupis
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/a/75727/84157

======
eip
I could buy a lot of rack mount servers for the price of one mainframe. And I
can run all open source software on them. For no licensing fee.

------
rbanffy
It's actually a shame. Mainframes are some of the coolest hardware in
existence that run the most boring software ever written.

